# motor oil for summer heat?



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

syn***183;the***183;size (snth-sz)
v. syn***183;the***183;sized, syn***183;the***183;siz***183;ing, syn***183;the***183;siz***183;es 
1 To combine so as to form a new, complex product.
2 To form or produce by chemical synthesis.

Notice definition 2, to FORM OR PRODUCE doesn't say build from smaller molecules.

As long as you get to the end, it doesn't matter how you get there. It doesn't matter how the ethanol is made, it still gets you drunk. At BOITOG they worry about how many nitwits can dance on teh head of pin. 

As for what comes from crude oils, where do you think the PAO comes from? Cow droppings?  If not from crude oil base stocks, we could switch to them and reduce crude oil use, as well as use the same technology to make gasoline from other sources.

And if you think PAO based oils are the be all to end all, check out th ehistory of Mobil 1 and their foray into the aviation world. See haw many aircraft engiens they paid to replace form their Group IV oil that is so perfect. 

As for Mobil 1 5W-30 being approved for your car, how do you know it is the same Mobil 1 product as they get in Germany?  In my BMWs the spec is ACEA A3/B3 and one of the LL specs depending on which car.

As for oil changer interval E36s had 9K nominal oil change intervals based on service indicator. First with conventional oils then later with synethics. The E46s went for the long change intervals.


----------



## 300B (Sep 28, 2005)

I guess we'll agree to disagree:beerchug: 

Hope you enjoyed the nice(if a bit hot in Maryland) weeked.:thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Not there. 

Looking at surfers on the waves in Hawaii. But not vacation, a favorite great uncle is in the hospital and not doing well.


----------

